# Emisor y receptor para guitarra



## porkorn (Mar 23, 2008)

Buenas quisiera que me ayude alguien con un esquema del circuito para hacer un emisor y un receptor para una guitarra electrica o sea uno para emitir desde la guitarra y otro para recepcionar en el amplificador lei algo que debe ser un FM y por debajo de los 50 Mhz pero no encuentro los diagramas alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

No se mucho de radiofrecuencia, pero con un simple emisor y receptor mono deveria funcionarte, lo unico que alomejor necesitas amplificar mas la entrada por quello de que la guitarra funciona con inductancias.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Por qué tiene que ser por debajo de los 50 MHz?


----------



## raydel (Mar 31, 2008)

tambien funcionaria para un microfono


----------



## Guest (Abr 1, 2008)

No, la salida de la guitarra es sutancialmente inferior a la de un mirofono, mas si el microfono es profesional.
El esquema es simple, "modulo RF de audio mono->circuiteria que adapte la salida de las inductancias al modulo RF->guitarra" si lo quieres para un microfono lo tendrias q cambiar todo menos el modulo RF. aunque tambien puedes hacer 2 cituiterias, una para guitarra y otra para microfono, y seleccionar una u otra con un interruptor segun uses la guitarra o el microfono.


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

mira yo tengo una fender stratocaster (me costo horas de trabajo) y con un emisor fm publicado en el foro de radio anda de 10 y lleva una bateria de 9v el receptor es una simple radio esta bueno por que puede usarse cualquier equipo de musica como amplificador ademas he probado en guitarras midland con microfonos malisimos y requieren una ganancia de la pta mdre  y anduvo sin problemas lo unico es que si estas tocando te pueden pir tus vecinos con sus radios para el receptor use una radio tipo walkman de esas chiquititas y anduv de 10
salu2


----------

